# What do you put in your bottle?



## HLaB (17 Aug 2010)

In the past I've use Zipvit and Torq stuff in my bottle and it was great but to save money, I started using water; its maybe psychological but I felt just that tad weaker on rides. So I thought I'd try some home made stuff and found this recipe on br 


> Making your own sports drinks will save you a fortune and there are two main ways to tackle this. These will make up 1 litre of sports drink. The first involves taking 60-80g of table sugar, adding half a teaspoon of table salt, adding no-added-sugar cordial and topping up with water.


 although as it was a 750ml bottle I used 3/4 of the ingredients (45-50g of sugar or 9 tea spoons full). Again it may be psychological but it seemed to have done the trick and I felt better on my ride tonight, especially towards the end 36.5 mile later , I think I'll be using it again  What do other people put in their bottle ?


----------



## iAmiAdam (17 Aug 2010)

Longer riders, 75g of psp22 in the 750ml bottle, dash of orange squash if I can't be bothered with the taste.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Aug 2010)

Any time I've put anything other than water in, bad biological things happen inside the bottle!
Stu


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2010)

Water only. Tried some of that SIS stuff on Sunday. Bloody disgusting and made me feel more thirsty.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Aug 2010)

I use aptonia hydra energy powder drink on longer rides but tend to go for cordial if it is short and not too hilly. Also depends on what i have taken to eat.


----------



## gaz (17 Aug 2010)

Water

Once tried some fanta. never again


----------



## darkstar (17 Aug 2010)

Only water, same with running, anything else just doesn't work for me and is unnecessary.


----------



## pepecat (17 Aug 2010)

Water for me too; can't be doing with anything sweet/energyish when cycling. Doesn't 'clear the mouth' properly. Have a pint of squash when i get home though!


----------



## Garz (17 Aug 2010)

I use a 'fitness water' my friend introduced me to years ago from america. It's basically an electrolyte powder not an energy powder but there was no option to vote for that.






(called Propel)


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2010)

I've used water, home-made concoctions (like your recipe, but use Honey instead of Sugar!), SIS GO and have finaly found favour with Nuun electrolyte tabs and a teaspoon of honey.
Water alone is pretty good though and hast the advantage you can wash your hands with it and pour it over your head for a bit of cooling.


----------



## rusty bearing (17 Aug 2010)

High 5 gels and bars, only ones that taste decent. Wild berry is my personal favorite


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Aug 2010)

I can only get on with water if the ride is less than 1 Hour so I normally drink Gatorade and find that's all I need unless it's a really long ride then some food is always helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_hippo (18 Aug 2010)

Just water in my insulated bottles and into the freezer overnight - stays cold for up to 5 hours in the heat here. Sometimes flat lemonade/7Up/Sprite (take the cap off and let it go flat) then add half teaspoon of salt. DO NOT add salt before it goes flat - you will have a volcano!. For emergencies, I always have a few sachets of ORS (Oral Rehydration Salts).


----------



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2010)

Squash for me mainly, sometimes just water.


----------



## amnesia (18 Aug 2010)

Plain water in one, water and a Nuun electrolyte tablet in the other for a long ride.


----------



## NormanD (18 Aug 2010)

Lucozade sports energy drink £3 for 8 bottles used in my camelbak and plain water in the water bottle attached tot he bike


----------



## zizou (18 Aug 2010)

water in one a nuun tablet in the other.


----------



## Banjo (18 Aug 2010)

It depends on why you are riding. If your cycling to help lose some weight then adding calories to your water is pointless.

On longer rides ordinary food or energy gels washed down with clean water.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Aug 2010)

Cordial, I can't stand water that hasn't got malt and hops in it...


----------



## gavintc (18 Aug 2010)

I use the energy dust for longer rides but stick with water for rides up to an hour. I have still not got an LBS that I regard as my 'local' so am buying whatever I come across in the shops. The latest (cant remember the name) is the best I have come across for some time - really like the taste. Sadly, I bought it in a little shop outside Ancona when I was on holiday and I know I will not be able to get it locally. 

I think it works. Indeed, I have succeeded in convincing my wife to use it and I notice that she does not run out of energy as quickly on longer rides. Before, she would ride strongly for about an hour and then start to fade.


----------



## jdrussell (18 Aug 2010)

Water usually, I normally get through 750ml on an 8 mile commute. I get pretty thirsty. On longer rides, I'll use Torq energy powder in with the drinks. I think that works really well. So well I call it Jesus Juice.


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Aug 2010)

normally one of water if under 2 hours plus a banana. over 2 hours water and weak electrolyte and banana. over 4 hours use the first 2 bottles, now with half strength electrlyte drink, and buy water and coke making the coke go flat.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2010)

I voted cordial but only mix it quite weak so it's not too sticky.
Don't even bother taking a drink on the commute (9+miles) just get a quick drink of water when I arrive followed by a cup of tea.
I do like the Lucozade energy drinks for a longer ride though,have just seen Tesco do their version for about half the price so will give them a go as well.


----------



## vorsprung (18 Aug 2010)

None of the poll choices

Either Nuun or just electrolyte powder with water

See my blog writeup
"the secret ingredient"


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2010)

Coconut water is far and away the best stuff, but it's far too expensive to fill bottles with. I sometimes stick an electrolyte tab in for the night rides, but they taste vile and are full of all sorts of crap. Can't be a good idea to drink a lot of that stuff. Usually just water.


----------



## 4F (18 Aug 2010)

Blackcurrant squash with 2 twists of salt


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Aug 2010)

> but they taste vile and are full of all sorts of crap.


 arent they electrolytes?


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2010)

mr Mag00 said:


> arent they electrolytes?



They've usually got sweeteners in.


----------



## mr Mag00 (18 Aug 2010)

ah i see


----------



## Shadow (18 Aug 2010)

Being new to longish rides am still experimenting:

< 1 hr - water only
> 1 hr - lucozade energy powder - found to be quite acceptable, the gel was disgusting.

Very much like the home brew idea and will try soon. Unless you are a serious racer, not sure why anyone would spend all that cash regularly as all these type of products seem expensive to me.


----------



## Jezston (18 Aug 2010)

What are electrolytes good for then?

I usually use diluted juice or squash, but may switch to water after the comments about losing weight - still trying to shift a belly and guessing I don't need much additional energy to manage a 5-20 mile ride!


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2010)

Jezston said:


> What are electrolytes good for then?



Again stolen borrowed from BR



> “Electrolytes are positively and negatively charged salts and minerals that allow messages to be passed from the brain to the muscles,” says Schenker. “Without them, our muscles will cramp, become weak, and lose power.” However, with too high a concentration of electrolytes we feel sick, dizzy and, in extreme circumstances, may end up in a coma, or even dead.
> 
> “In the body, electrolytes take the form of sodium, potassium, calcium and bicarbonate,” says Schenker, “but in our sweat we lose more sodium, making it the most important to replace on a ride.”



Full Article


----------



## kashiy (18 Aug 2010)

Ive used Vimto Cordial up till now and am experimenting at jazzing it up with 20 % lemon green tea


----------



## kewb (18 Aug 2010)

iso drink from holland  not the nation ,

shorter trips just water .


----------



## Matty (20 Aug 2010)

Jezston said:


> What are electrolytes good for then?
> 
> I usually use diluted juice or squash, but may switch to water after the comments about losing weight - still trying to shift a belly and guessing I don't need much additional energy to manage a 5-20 mile ride!



Aren't electrolytes good after you've had the trots?


----------



## JNR (20 Aug 2010)

Matty said:


> Aren't electrolytes good after you've had the trots?



If they've got salt in, then yes - Oral Rehydration Therapy is one of the most effective advances in modern medicine and saves millions of lives every year in the third world by recovering children from diarrhea which is one of the biggest killers.

It's easy to make as well, 1 litre of water, 8 tsp sugar, 1 tsp salt.


----------



## theloafer (21 Aug 2010)

these work for me...  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4289704.stm


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2010)

The title of this thread reminded me of the one and only time i put something fizzy in my bottle!!!

For long rides on hot days i have one cold water bottle on the frame, and two frozen ones in my pack; by the time I've got through the 1st, the others are half defrosted and nicely chilled.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Aug 2010)

Somebody posted once that they put custard in their bottle.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2010)

jdrussell said:


> *Water usually, I normally get through 750ml on an 8 mile commute.* I get pretty thirsty. On longer rides, I'll use Torq energy powder in with the drinks. I think that works really well. So well I call it Jesus Juice.


Eh?    

That's a bit extreme isn't it?

Nothing for me up to two hours, then heavily diluted squash for longer.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Aug 2010)

Sainsbury's own isotonic drink in rasberry very cheap but tasty.


----------



## jdrussell (23 Aug 2010)

Smokin Joe said:


> Eh?
> 
> That's a bit extreme isn't it?
> 
> Nothing for me up to two hours, then heavily diluted squash for longer.



yeah that is what I thought after I wrote it. In fact it is more like I have 750ml of water on my bike, but probably drink half that in 8 miles.


----------



## sundaram (23 Aug 2010)

I prefer water to any other thing. This is because I tend to feel thirsty every now and then particularly of late. Therefore carrying water in the bottle makes me feel confident and safe.


----------



## marzjennings (23 Aug 2010)

Only water in my camelbak or water bottles, but sometimes it's frozen. Like this weekend I filled the 3litre bag up with ice and topped it off with water, went through the whole thing in under 2 hours. I don't carry extra food/energy for rides less than 2 hours and for longer rides I prefer to use powerbars to maintain energy levels.


----------



## sundaram (23 Aug 2010)

The other day I asked my son what he preferred in the bottle. Pat came the reply from him, ' dad, I would like to carry the soft ice cream in it!' A good idea though!


----------



## Davidc (23 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> Any time I've put anything other than water in, bad biological things happen inside the bottle!
> Stu



I've had those with just water!


----------



## Ben M (23 Aug 2010)

Usually squash and water, sometimes with some extra sugar in. I have a cereal bar with me if I need some energy.


----------



## dav1d (23 Aug 2010)

II usually put just water in, but lately I put cold fruit tea in.


----------



## Headgardener (23 Aug 2010)

Thin dilution of Robinson's Blackcurrant and Apple, just enough to taste the cordial and if I remember to put it in the fridge the night before then chilled as well.


----------



## sarahpink (23 Aug 2010)

usually water, drinks calories seem like a waste of calories for me. however on my sunday club run I take energy drink as dont get much chance to eat on the go been trying different ones high 5 and torq.


----------



## jdrussell (23 Aug 2010)

sarahpink said:


> usually water, drinks calories seem like a waste of calories for me. however on my sunday club run I take energy drink as dont get much chance to eat on the go been trying different ones high 5 and torq.



Hi Sarah. Do you prefer high 5 or torq ?


----------



## sarahpink (23 Aug 2010)

jdrussell said:


> Hi Sarah. Do you prefer high 5 or torq ?



Hi I feel the torq one is better for me in terms of keeping energy levels up and taste, its also got no artifical flavours, is pricey but i only use it once a week. their bars are good too.


----------



## jdrussell (23 Aug 2010)

sarahpink said:


> Hi I feel the torq one is better for me in terms of keeping energy levels up and taste, its also got no artifical flavours, is pricey but i only use it once a week. their bars are good too.



Yeah I have use the recovery and energy drinks from prw. Both are really good.


----------



## johnpembo73 (16 Sep 2011)

For training I use this:-

200ml or orange squash
1 litre of water
1 teaspoon of salt
3 teaspoons of local honey.

After the ride in recovery:-


400ml or orange squash
1 litre of water
1 teaspoon of salt
3 teaspoons of local honey.

Once mixed pour what you need in your bottle and off you go or scale it down. On longer runs over say 50 miles I plan on taking a few chicken sandwich's cut in to small mouth full pieces in foil.


----------



## Brommyboy (16 Sep 2011)

Water - just try washing your hands in juice!!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Water
> 
> Once tried some fanta. never again




Quality ,,


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Sep 2011)

Hi 5 Orange flavour every time , from spinning class to 100mile rides , always does its job , never had a cramp.


----------



## sabian92 (16 Sep 2011)

Apple squash. Don't like water in my bottle as it tastes a bit plasticky, even after 15+ decent hot soaks with washing up liquid. I don't mind much, I prefer the squash for the sugar anyway.


----------



## xxmimixx (16 Sep 2011)

Just plain water for me I' m very fussy on drinks cant have any Cordial, Sqaush, Sport or Energy drinks etc


----------



## Radman (16 Sep 2011)

Usually i take cordial but the other day i had one of the powerbar gels straw/banana

41g i think it helped with a bit of energy not sure if some of it is in the mind.


----------



## G-Zero (17 Sep 2011)

Water, water & more water


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

Depends on ride distance, temperature, type of ride.

Anything from water, though electrolyte to a DIY protein and carb mix.


----------



## twobiker (17 Sep 2011)

Usually use Summer fruit and Barley no added sugar and on a long ride the odd bottle of Powerade as well, the blue one.


----------



## snorri (17 Sep 2011)

Tap water in summer, tea or coffee in winter.


----------



## lulubel (17 Sep 2011)

None of the above!

Water and an electrolyte tablet.


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

lulubel said:


> None of the above!
> 
> Water and an electrolyte tablet.



I would class that as Energy Powder, Torq, High5, Zipvit, etc


----------



## lulubel (17 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> I would class that as Energy Powder, Torq, High5, Zipvit, etc



But there are only 3 calories in a Nuun tablet. I don't think I'd get far if I tried to fuel a long ride on them


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

lulubel said:


> But there are only 3 calories in a Nuun tablet. I don't think I'd get far if I tried to fuel a long ride on them



They're great wee tabs for 3 cals, the furthest ride I've fuelled on them was 81miles, although I did have a couple of cereal bars too.


----------



## Timmo (17 Sep 2011)

I put an energy tablet in my bottle and squash in my hydropack.


----------



## lulubel (17 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> They're great wee tabs for 3 cals, the furthest ride I've fuelled on them was 81miles, although I did have a couple of cereal bars too.



That's pretty much my strategy - Nuun tabs and cereal bars. Works for me.


----------



## monnet (17 Sep 2011)

Anything up to about 40 miles - water.

Over 40, i'll usually take a 750ml bottle of torq. 

Long club runs/ training rides (70miles plus) a bottle of torq and a bottle of water (plus assorted snacks)

Road races (ie: over 60 miles) 2 bottles of torq (1 drunk before the race, 1 drunk during the race - if it's hot I'll put an extra bottle of torq on the bike). 500ml rego after the race. I'll also have a litre of water in the car which over the course of the morning will also get drunk. I'll usually spend the afternoon guzzling water/ squash as well.


----------



## bigjim (17 Sep 2011)

Water only. Then malt loaf slices covered in peanut butter takes care of the rest. Mmmmmm


----------



## Fnaar (17 Sep 2011)

Gin and tonic for me.


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

Fnaar said:


> Gin and tonic for me.


I think I saw you the other day:
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gdp0Q4uHiY&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Sep 2011)

There is a lot of sound from the clinking bottles so it seems he has stocked up for a long ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Sep 2011)

Unless it's an epic ride and / or very hot just water. Always have a glass of tonic when I get home though.


----------



## Orange (17 Sep 2011)

Never ridden further than 34 miles in one go, so never needed to take a drink with me.


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Sep 2011)

lulubel said:


> None of the above!
> 
> Water and an electrolyte tablet.



what do they taste like??



Orange said:


> Never ridden further than 34 miles in one go, so never needed to take a drink with me.



how did you know that you was not going to feel thirsty??


----------



## Orange (18 Sep 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> how did you know that you was not going to feel thirsty??


Well I didn't do 34 first time out, started at 15 and built up to it. If I keep on adding to the distance then I'm sure one day I'll feel I need a drink and then I'll know for next time - but not been close to feeling like that yet.

Maybe I just don't need as much water as others. I run too, five miles fast usually and never take a drink as I can have one once I get back home. I do often wonder at some of the very slow joggers I see out carrying one of those plastic '0' shaped bottles, full of water and barely even breaking in to a sweat? Maybe they do it for extra weight training for their arms?


----------



## theloafer (18 Sep 2011)

hi 
found this site very helpfull... http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4289704.stm 

larry


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Sep 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Somebody posted once that they put custard in their bottle.



When i first read the title "What do you put in your bottle" my first thoughts was a "Ship"


Then i read the post about custard and that was inspiring,,, made me think , i wonder if you could get a McDonalds milk shake in your bottle mmm banana for me please


----------



## Cubist (18 Sep 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> what do they taste like??
> 
> 
> 
> how did you know that you was not going to feel thirsty??



These aren't bad. They're Zero calorie, zero carb, and I fid one of them in some diluted squash is palatable
http://road.cc/content/review/21419-high-5-zero-sport-electrolyte-drink-tablets


A pic from the Ragley Site


----------



## xxmimixx (18 Sep 2011)

Cubist said:


> These aren't bad. They're Zero calorie, zero carb, and I fid one of them in some diluted squash is palatable
> http://road.cc/conte...e-drink-tablets
> 
> 
> A pic from the Ragley Site



cubist you may need some help with this


----------



## Ibi (18 Sep 2011)

Robinsons Summer Fruit!...mmmhhhhh yummy!


----------



## Cubist (18 Sep 2011)

Ibi said:


> Robinsons Summer Fruit!...mmmhhhhh yummy!


Their apple and pear is great too, and no sugar.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Sep 2011)

water


----------



## XmisterIS (19 Sep 2011)

I only use water, have only ever used water. I load up on carbs with a big bowl of pasta just before I go out on a long ride - if I eat enough of it I can go all day! They say you're supposed to wait 2 hours before riding after a big meal, but I must have a weird metabolism because it works best for me if I eat, say a double portion of pasta, then jump straight on the bike and ride for several hours with a bottle of water, or a camelpack.


----------



## Basil.B (19 Sep 2011)

Just water for me.


----------



## apollo179 (22 Sep 2011)

The electrolytes arnt cheap. About £3 for 6 little packets. Bought from tesco , there was no price label and i was thinking about 50 pence, shock when i looked at the bill.


----------



## Norm (22 Sep 2011)

Cubist said:


> These aren't bad. They're Zero calorie, zero carb, and I fid one of them in some diluted squash is palatable
> http://road.cc/conte...e-drink-tablets


I use these too. If I'm out in hot weather, I'll use a whole tablet but I generally only use 1/2 a tablet in 750ml, effectively making them 20p/litre.


----------



## cloggsy (22 Sep 2011)

1 x Zero High5 in 750ml of water


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2011)

Weak lemon squash with a tablespoon of sugar and a teaspoon of salt. It has yet to turn me into Greg Lemond, but I quite like the taste....especially the salt.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2011)

Generally just water upto 35 mile hilly / 2 hour training rides (i.e. fast).

Longer then it's Isostar Long Energy and fruit etc. - e.g. a 3 hour 60 miler  or a 45 mile hilly.

CC rides just lots a water - 1 energy drink if hilly.

Sportives, then just about what ever I can cram in.....  Some food every 10 miles, 4 gels, 3-4 litres of energy drink, and any fruit at stops. Oh and the toothbrush once I get home 

Water for commuting. Try to finish 500ml in the morning - just to re-hydrate.


----------



## cyclingsheep (23 Sep 2011)

On anything shorter than 30miles I then to just use water. Sadly I tend to sweat a lot (always have and not over weight) so tend to suffer from cramp on longer rides unless I replace essential salts etc so like others on here I have one bottle with water and another with an electrolyte powder (currently lemon/lime SIS Go as I cannot deal with sweet drinks or gels on a ride)


----------

